# CottonCandiBBW from You Tube



## Bigjoedo (May 31, 2010)

Howdy,

Does anyone know more about this lady. The last information I found states she weighs 197.5 pounds. She looks great!!:smitten:


Thanks


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2010)

She's also under 18. From her Twitter:



> can't wait till im 18 and can really start doing this bbw thing forreal!!
> 5:44 PM May 30th via web


----------



## Bigjoedo (May 31, 2010)

BlackJack,

Thanks did not know that.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 2, 2010)

I can see where you might think she's over 18. After all, she's posting pics of herself in the videos with her in fetish wear (like pleather) and other lingerie, not to mention many bra and panty shots where you can DEFINITELY tell she's a physically mature female. She does hide her face, and honestly, without seeing her face, a lot of times it's really difficult to tell how old someone is. Apparently, she's not that far away from 18 (just a little younger than me, lol), but with a body like hers and no faceshots to go along with it, it's pretty easy to see how you might not know. On the Tanner Scale, she'd definitely pass. 

She does look great though!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Apparently, she's not that far away from 18



I dunno, 7 months is kind of a stretch.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 2, 2010)

...Only from a legal standpoint. It's less than 3%, y'know. Since people are continuing to post in this thread I figured I'd ask, is the whole age-of-majority thing mostly for legal reasons or does knowing a person's age really change your opinion of his/her appearance, personality, etc. that much?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 2, 2010)

Totmacher said:


> ...Only from a legal standpoint. It's less than 3%, y'know. Since people are continuing to post in this thread I figured I'd ask, is the whole age-of-majority thing mostly for legal reasons or does knowing a person's age really change your opinion of his/her appearance, personality, etc. that much?



Um, pedophilia is gross, regardless.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

Totmacher said:


> ...Only from a legal standpoint. It's less than 3%, y'know. Since people are continuing to post in this thread I figured I'd ask, is the whole age-of-majority thing mostly for legal reasons or does knowing a person's age really change your opinion of his/her appearance, personality, etc. that much?



I'm not going to participate in a discussion where we rationalize and justify fapping to someone who's underage.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 2, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Um, pedophilia is gross, regardless.



One can deduce the answer to my question from your assumption that this thread involved pedophilia. Fascinating.



Blackjack said:


> I'm not going to participate in a discussion where we rationalize and justify fapping to someone who's underage.



I wasn't suggesting I would fap to anything or anybody. I wasn't even suggesting I was amenable to the idea of anyone engaging in this behavior or that it could even be rationalized. I was just asking why you think it is wrong. 

Sorry to bother everybody. I'm not going to pursue this line of inquiry here. This is obviously one of those issues one just can not discuss in public. People make assumptions.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 3, 2010)

Whoa, was not encouraging fapping, just saying that she didn't look seventeen from the shots posted on her youtube.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 3, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Whoa, was not encouraging fapping, just saying that she didn't look seventeen from the shots posted on her youtube.



I think we don't have beef with what you said...it's the fact that dude is trying to ask us WHY we have AGE OF CONSENT. lol I think it's self explanatory. Granted 17 isn't like 12, but it's still young. I'm not old or anything, but I just wouldn't try to ask WHY I don't want to look at a naked 17yo. I think just because we know it to be illegal, that should be reason enough. I don't even want to get into the detail as to why it's illegal, ya know? That's something mom and dad should've taught him. lol


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 3, 2010)

The age of consent in Mi is 16 and I'm pretty sure I know why we have an age of consent. I wasn't asking about that. What I was _trying_ to ask was more along the lines of if there's something magical about the age of 18 and - if you could be bothered - why? If you're unwilling or unable to go into detail a simple, "Yes!" would have sufficed. I never insinuated I had any desire or intention to be with underage girls and I honestly do not. I just don't understand the reactions people have to this subject. It doesn't seem rational and if you can't rationalize it that's OK too, but please don't imply I am or my upbringing was somehow deficient because I don't happen to believe what you believe.


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Arizona, California, Delaware, Florida, Idaho, North Dakota, Oregon, Tennessee, Utah, Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming are the states with an age of consent of 18. So its not okay to look if you are from those states. 

Massachusetts is pretty strange on this age of consent thing, if she's a virgin the age of consent is 18, if she's not a virgin then the age of consent is 16. What kind of sense does that make?

Anyway, every other state is 17 or 16.

But yeah the magic number thing is kind of silly, if I showed anyone those videos and said she was 25 they wouldn't doubt it.

Also technically speaking the presence of well developed secondary sexual characteristics rules out pedophilia. If you found these images arousing when you were 13 and looked at them again when you were 18 and still found them arousing you've all of the sudden become a pedophile?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 6, 2010)

the only way pedophilia involves a 17-year-old is if the 17-year-old molests a child


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 6, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I'm not going to participate in a discussion where we rationalize and justify fapping to someone who's underage.



there's nothing to rationalize or justify.

1. masturbating isn't illegal no matter what you do it to - underage porn producers and distributors are what is not tolerated by law, in this case the girl herself.

2. "underage" is not a universal concept. everyone matures sexually at a different age. "underage" isn't even consistent from country to country. it's _usually_ not a good idea legally or morally to fuck a teenager if you're not a teenager, and in many cases that would make you some kind of predator, but there's nothing about the person we're discussing that involves fucking, porn or preying. _fapping_ is legal, underage and _clothed_ is legal, fapping to someone _teenage_ and clothed is not a symptom of pedophilia.

i'm not making these thin little distinctions to stick my tongue out at law enforcement and go prey on some girl at 12:01 am on her 18th birthday. i'm pointing them out because there's a wide range of gray area and inconsistencies that people freak out about because they are told it is their Moral Duty. but it's really quite common that some teenagers are smart and savvy enough to comprehend the implications of marketing their bodies to strangers. the law is there to protect the majority who don't, not to punish the few who do.

so back to our OP: is he somehow in the wrong now that he has been informed this girl who twirls his libido isn't legal? is he going to suddenly find her unattractive? is he going to stop fapping to her or celebrating that she's "197.5 lbs"? no, he's just going to do it more quietly and possibly guiltily. the reality check isn't undeserved but who are we saving, really?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, so if she looks 18 (+), acts 18, and tastes 18...you just assume she's 18? k.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 6, 2010)

she's not naked and he's just jacking off to her. age doesn't factor in unless he makes contact, like solicits her to meet him. and even then we're just talking felonies, not mental illness.

and let's call a spade a spade: a girl's going to look exactly as sexually appealing at 17 as she does at 18.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 6, 2010)

lol you're so real


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 6, 2010)

haha yeah watch your daughter


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 7, 2010)

Just LISTEN...yes, everyone take your hands out of your pants for one second and listen to her voice. She doesn't sound 18 at all just from the sound of her and I had a hunch she wasn't 18 because of it.

17 is still 17 no matter how close to 18.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

All I can say is hopefully she is blimping up to the 400's and is on here.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> All I can say is hopefully she is blimping up to the 400's and is on here.



If she's not 18 yet of course she's NOT on here.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 3, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If she's not 18 yet of course she's NOT on here.



I heard she is 18 now.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> I heard she is 18 now.



Not for like another 7 months.


----------

